# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) مساعدة :  s by sfr 112

## moussa010

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . 
ان امكن فك شفرة هاتف : 
إسم الهاتف : by sfr 112 noir 
   إيمي الهاتف : 353894032489113*

----------

